# FTP reporting the wrong time?



## ericmurphy (Jul 3, 2002)

I just noticed a puzzling anomaly in OS X's ftp server. It seems to be reporting the wrong timestamp on file modification times. Specifically, it's exactly an hour slow. If I ssh in and get a listing via ls -l on the terminal, I get the right time. If I get a listing for the same files via ftp, I get the wrong time. I noticed this when I ftp'ed in to my machine from another machine running OS X, and I noticed it when I logged in using an ftp client under Windows NT, so it's clearly not a client issue.

Can anyone else duplicate this behavior? The ftp version I'm running  is 6.00 LS.


----------



## deraven (Jul 7, 2002)

Not at my OS X box right now, but I know that I've seen this same problem with a server at work when it's time zone was set incorrectly.

Specifically, that machine was set to an east-coast time zone, so even though it's local clock was set to the same time as the rest of the machines sitting next to it, when it did the GMT adjustment the file creation dates were off by several hours.

It's just a guess, but make sure that both the client machines and the server are set to the same time zone.


----------

